

Senators: NSA must correct inaccurate claims over privacy protections - bbatsell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/24/senators-nsa-letter-inaccurate-information-privacy

======
LoganCale
The press release on Ron Wyden's Senate site, with the full text of the letter
and the fact sheet:

[http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/blog/post/wyden-and-
udall-t...](http://www.wyden.senate.gov/news/blog/post/wyden-and-udall-to-
general-alexander-nsa-must-correct-inaccurate-statement-in-fact-sheet)

